# Touareg Back-Up Camera



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

Saw a 2006 Touareg with the back-up camera....tried it out today. Pretty neat! Sorry if this is a repost


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (JLoh)*

Pictures. We NEED pictures.


----------



## d.a. (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (aircooled)*

Seriously. Stop teasing and show us the goods!


----------



## BJMRGTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (aircooled)*

Agreed, pictures would be a nice benefit to this post.


----------



## soldme1 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (BJMRGTIVR6)*

I am tall (5' 10") and I would LOVE the back-up camera. I even took off all three rear head rests (with three car seats, we don't need them anyway) and I still am leery of not being able to see "everything" behind me, especially a small child when I am backing out of daycare, for instance. I believe that would be a feature well worth its money.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (soldme1)*

It's def a cool feature. I got to check it out during a test drive. Picture looked pretty clear (I can't compare it, as I haven't been in another car with that feature). I also liked the fact that it super-imposed a distance grid on the picture, although I don't know how accurate it is.
All-in-all I can't wait to order my '06!








Garry
PS: Sorry, I didn't get pics of it.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (The Mad Hatter)*

I saw it today also. I'm picking up the Treg from the dealer tomorrow so I'll take my camera and get some pics.
It looks like this might be something that can be retrofitted with spocks dual video input for the CD nav guys. I've already asked spock to check his ETKA/Bentley to see if it's possible.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (Nefarious1.8t)*

No, my parts lists aren't that up to date to have 2006 parts. Neither is Bentley that up to date. I'm sure I will see this in Germany though and perhaps I can find out more about it. But from the sound of it, I kind of doubt it can be added easily as you said it is in the handle somehow. We'll see.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (spockcat)*

As promised, here are the pics:








The yellow lines indicate steering wheel position. Meaning, you turn the steering wheel and the yellow line indicates where the Touareg is actually going to go. Would be extremely helpful when hooking up a trailer by your self. The green line is for range estimations. The single red line is the point at which you'll hit whatever is behind you.
























Nothing special, just the newly added antenna.


_Modified by Nefarious1.8t at 4:03 PM 8-19-2005_


----------



## TouaRhodesian (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (soldme1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soldme1* »_I am tall (5' 10") 

Please tell me you are a woman.


----------



## d.a. (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (Nefarious1.8t)*

Thanks! What do the different colors mean? Does that yellow grid sway back and forth with the angle of your wheel?


----------



## henrysko (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (d.a.)*

Very cool pics...looks like a great feature. thanx for posting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (d.a.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.a.* »_Thanks! What do the different colors mean? Does that yellow grid sway back and forth with the angle of your wheel?

Your kidding right??? I described what the lines indicated in the same post as the pictures


----------



## d.a. (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (Nefarious1.8t)*

Wasn't kidding, just missed the text amidst all of the pictures.
It seems odd in that picture that the red line is so close to the treg when it looks like the obstacle isn't actually all that close at all. Is it just detecting the end of the paved area?


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (d.a.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.a.* »_Wasn't kidding, just missed the text amidst all of the pictures.
It seems odd in that picture that the red line is so close to the treg when it looks like the obstacle isn't actually all that close at all. Is it just detecting the end of the paved area?

Maybe it's giving you a "red zone". Letting you know you should be paying attention to your parking sensors when it's this close.
Just me speculating.








Garry


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (d.a.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.a.* »_Wasn't kidding, just missed the text amidst all of the pictures.
It seems odd in that picture that the red line is so close to the treg when it looks like the obstacle isn't actually all that close at all. Is it just detecting the end of the paved area?

I think the text said the red line was the point of impact.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (Nefarious1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nefarious1.8t* »_I saw it today also. I'm picking up the Treg from the dealer tomorrow so I'll take my camera and get some pics.
It looks like this might be something that can be retrofitted with spocks dual video input for the CD nav guys. I've already asked spock to check his ETKA/Bentley to see if it's possible.

I seriously doubt that integration/retrofitting, including the superimposed lines, will be possible into a Touareg that isn't so equipped from the factory. It obviously is linked into the CANBUS and get steering wheel position info.


----------



## li gti (Apr 7, 2003)

c'mon spock I want this added and you are the one to bring it.......


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I seriously doubt that integration/retrofitting, including the superimposed lines, will be possible into a Touareg that isn't so equipped from the factory. It obviously is linked into the CANBUS and get steering wheel position info. 

Your right, i doubt the lines are possible. I was thinking just the camera could be retrofitted and used with an aftermarket setup or with your video input.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I think the text said the red line was the point of impact.

Pretty much. you only have roughly 1" between the treg bumper and an object when it's touching the red line


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (Nefarious1.8t)*

I don't suppose you took the door apart to get the part number off the camera?


----------



## bulahee (Jan 20, 2005)

wow.....those color lines are GREAT!!


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (Nefarious1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nefarious1.8t* »_As promised, here are the pics:

Wow! It looks brilliantly designed... it's the first time that I see this system in the Touareg and I like it!








Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## soldme1 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (TouaRhodesian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TouaRhodesian* »_
Please tell me you are a woman.

LOL...yes.


----------



## hinxster (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (spockcat)*

Somebody get Spock the part number(s) quick so we can all find out if retrofitting is possible!!!


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I don't suppose you took the door apart to get the part number off the camera?

lol.. Would have been quite a feet convincing the dealership to let me pull apart their brand new '06 treg.


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (hinxster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hinxster* »_Somebody get Spock the part number(s) quick so we can all find out if retrofitting is possible!!!

I would like to put an aftermarket camera there too!


----------



## LLB (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (-X-)*

Screw the pretty lines. If you can't eyeball the distance via the camera then you should wait for Dora to be released to the general public.
Spockcat, get busy!


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

That's sweet! Even with the park distance control, I still want it!!


----------



## hinxster (Sep 5, 2004)

I went to my local dealer today to see the back up camera for myself. I'm no expert on these issues, but it appears that a new camera/rear hatch switch could be installed as a retro fit into vehicles w/o the camera once the old hatch switch is removed. The issue is how the camera is wired to the Nav. In a perfect world (I like to think positive), the camera wiring can be adapted for 04's and 05's with Nav's. 
An enlarged wiring schematic w/ part numbers would be a tremendous help. 
My intuition tells me that Spock might be offering new items on his web-site very soon!


----------



## fauvaydoc (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I don't suppose you took the door apart to get the part number off the camera?

Here's some P/N's-
ETKA 907-20 Reversing Camera:

7L6-907-441 control unit for reversing camera
7L6-909-537-A holder for elec. cont. unit
7L6-980-551 reversing camera
7L6-971-145-AF wiring harness for boot lid, left (for vehicles with reversing camera)
7L6-971-148-P wiring harness for boot lid, right (for vehicles with reversing camera)
7L6-971-192 wiring harness adapter-control unit for reversing camera
Also available in ETKA, flat contact housings (connectors) for making wiring harnesses to navigation unit and control module. 18 pin, 54 pin, and 6 pin.
All the parts cost more than the project is worth in my opinion, but for some, money may be of no object.


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (fauvaydoc)*

Did you have the actual pricing, specifically the actual camera part?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (touareg007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touareg007* »_Did you have the actual pricing, specifically the actual camera part?

I asked my local dealer about the two primary items. The control box is $432. The camera is listed at $27. None in stock in the USA. I should buy 100 cameras at that price. I think it is a pricing mistake by VW. But I suspect that the camera can't be used without the control box.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (spockcat)*

The camera is probably a cheapie, just like the ones sold in all those spy stores, but it is the control module that rules the way it comes on during a reverse and shows the pic, does the distance plotting lines, calcs etc...
Cy


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (cybulman)*

So maybe using just the OEM actual camera and housing and then one of spocks video adapters might do the job.
The issue here is to have a OEM camera mounted so the car looks good, all other after market camera installations looks like crap.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (touareg007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touareg007* »_So maybe using just the OEM actual camera and housing and then one of spocks video adapters might do the job.
The issue here is to have a OEM camera mounted so the car looks good, all other after market camera installations looks like crap.

Thats exactly what I've been saying. Just use the OEM camera so we dont' have to do any custom mounting coupled with spocks video adapter.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (Nefarious1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nefarious1.8t* »_Thats exactly what I've been saying. Just use the OEM camera so we dont' have to do any custom mounting coupled with spocks video adapter.

This assumes the camera doesn't require any part of the controller to send a video signal to the radio. 
Additionally, while I don't have a parts list showing this part, I am wondering ift the camera doesn't include the handle. The normal handle is about $25. Hard to imagine that the camera only adds $2 to the price. I think something is missing here.


----------



## LLB (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Hard to imagine that the camera only adds $2 to the price. I think something is missing here. 

Left overs from da Rooshan spy shop + dealer incentives from VW.


----------



## LLB (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (LLB)*

What would be even nicer is if everything is prewired...but I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## flyboy104g (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Back-Up Camera (spockcat)*

I just found this but it seems a bit expensive:
http://www.autoanything.com/pr...amera
Is it any good?


----------

